# [THEMES][MTD] What are your favorites?



## mbrulla (Jul 7, 2011)

Didn't see anything here or at XDA, so I figured I'd start us off.

Does anyone have any lists of their favorite themes (using the "online" themes via MIUI is a joke...sd card is the way to go)?

I will update this with my favorites once I get home...ODIN myself back to a working phone, flash MIUI and get to test them... ;-)

If this thread is pointless (since MIUI.us is its own site) let me know and I'll ask for it to be delTEATED!


----------



## wcouri (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm lovin the Frois theme.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

I kinda make my own with parts of other themes

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## bdemartino (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the theme's over at MIUI-US, they do a very good job. The 5 target lock is also there and is my preferred lock screen. Check out the DarkGenesis theme and the Glowbuster Icons - it's my current setup.

http://forums.miui.us/showthread.ph...-Icon-Packs!-New-Lite-amp-New-Dark-New-Format!


----------

